# Confo Crit - 1.5 Year old AQHA mare



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Buum high, yes, but that should even out with age.
Her legs look good, which is one of the few things you can really judge at this stage.
Right now her neck looks long & her head big, but again time will tell if those things will even out & add muscle to her neck. 
Overall, a nice looking prospect! Beautiful color too!


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

I agree! She is going through the baby uglies right now but conformationally, she looks good!


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

Thanks guys.., I'll be sure to get some 2y.o. pics of her in spring


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

Also, here's her pedigree. Whatcha think?
Lucky Magic Belle Quarter Horse


----------



## CecilliaB (Jan 21, 2010)

Give this sweet girl 6 months and then ask again  I don't know if it's the camera angle or she's just hit a real awkward stage because her back end looks ok, but her shoulder, neck and front legs look pretty crazily small and her head looks BIG. 

I'd say not many babies look stunning at this point. They all look a bit wonky and it's hard to crit.


----------



## CecilliaB (Jan 21, 2010)

Give this sweet girl 6 months and then ask again  I don't know if it's the camera angle or she's just hit a real awkward stage because her back end looks ok, but her shoulder, neck and front legs look pretty crazily small and her head looks BIG. 

I'd say not many babies look stunning at this point. They all look a bit wonky and it's hard to crit.


----------



## Fahntasia (Dec 19, 2011)

She needs a wee bit o this: 











Other than that she seems to be in the fugly stage, like the other posters said, give her 6 months and repost, looking forward to seeing her transform =)


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

I think her fluff will be staying till winter is over and done with... I'd hate to clip a horse, then havea -45 Celsius cold-snap and no blankets small enough.


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

She does look a bit plain headed to me and she looks pretty straight in her legs, which is good, but I can't see much else with all that hair, lol!!! I would try to clip some of the hair under her jaw, it will make her look TONS better. I had a mini stud with really long hair, which made him look like a troll with all that hair on his face, I clipped him up before I sold him and was AMAZED at the transformation!!!


----------

